# help with rhinestone please....



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

hello every1 im new to this site and i wana know how to rhinestone to a tshirt or hoodie , i buy hoodies that are worth like $2200 with swarovki crystals i wana learn how to do it my own. so i have size 20ss swarovski hotfix i wana place thm in tshirt and hoodies about 600 of them or more i tried hotfix applicator but sometimes stones get stuck in there . how can u use household iron to crystallize clothes? do i need a teflon sheet or just iron on top of crystal ? after im done crystallizing them i wana place the tiffany setting prongs on them so they never falls off . i tried using hand to crystallize and use tiffany settings from inside the shirt but ur working blind. so i wana try something easy and good like the link below so please help me save money and learn also

http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=223.JPG&username=neonex&aid=415347175
and
http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=224.JPG&username=neonex&aid=415347175


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

If you set them properly with a heat press then you don't need to use the prongs.

An iron is unreliable, you need to set the design out on a sticky backing film then lay it on the garment and press with a suitable heat press, the heat combined with the pressure will set the stones.


----------



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

i dont have heat press and where can u buy them is there any other way to do it?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

You can have a look at the vendors to the left to see how much a heat press is or google, they can also be rented if you don't want to buy. To do it successfully I would say you need a press. The little applicators you mention are good for the odd stone but not a big design.


----------



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks alot for you help can u also tell me what soldering iron is ? and would that would on the project im doing?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

A soldering iron is used to solder electrical appliances/circuit boards etc but can be using to put on individual stones. I use one when I need a few stones putting on, it works the same as the rhinestone applicators. This method is only for individual stones, if you are looking at 600 stones you really need a press.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not only will you need a press...even temp/pressure is necessary..you will not get that with an iron PLUS if you are doing 600 stone transfers you will need the design programs to make your designs...or you will need to outsource the transfers, If you want to do the entire process you will need the press, program, transfer tape and a source for your stones.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

yep, what he said


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate to contradict Charles because he is very knowledgeable but this time I think he just forgot or didn't think about one way to save money is do hand placement. If your dealing with hoodies worth over 2 thousand dollars, then you can afford to spent the time to just use a picture placed under the sticky paper and place the rhinestones and crystals by hand. I did a 6inch or so butterfly with about 700 stones in four hours one time and one time only. 


charles95405 said:


> not only will you need a press...even temp/pressure is necessary..you will not get that with an iron PLUS if you are doing 600 stone transfers you will need the design programs to make your designs...or you will need to outsource the transfers, If you want to do the entire process you will need the press, program, transfer tape and a source for your stones.


----------



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

hello dtfuqua thats really impressive. wish i could do that and wht is sticky paper like i wana place the crystals and tiffany settings same like the pics with link i provided. thanks for you help


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think its a mylar product with adhesive on it with a backing sheet that has a slight texture to it so it comes off the transfer easily when its time to line it up and set it . I'm the worlds worst to try to remember a name for a product, or people for that matter, when I need to.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

did not forget about hand setting...thought he wanted production...but Terry you are right that you can hand set. The sets are...create your design take the adhesive sheet...get that from our vendors...pull off the opaque backing and lay the mylar over your printed out design. then place (using tweezers the easiest) the HOTFIX stones over the design, spacing as desired and make sure you place with the glue side up...when done..place the opaque sheet back on the design to keep all in place...and when ready remove the opaque and place the transfer on the garment..press usually about 13-15 seconds at 320F under medium pressure..

This will work for one offs or simple designs...frankly I dont have the patience to spend the 4 hours..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are some instuctions I posted a long time ago, and if I can help,, Please ask
MMM
*Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer* #*1* - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

This will work for one offs or simple designs...frankly I dont have the patience to spend the 4 hours..[/quote]

Thats why I said it was the one and only time I do it like that. I now can do pretty much what I want to with Corel Draw X4 since it has the center line trace and my handy little graphtec plotter.


----------



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

ya but i dont wana make my own design. that have words or cartoons on it . i wana know if i had to crystallize this hoodie how do i do it ? could u still use a transfer tape and stuff as sandy showed on lesson for making a rhinestone . here is a hoodie i wana crystallize it already have the design link below

DOM REBEL MEDIUM 2 MOHAWKS HOODIE

to crytsallize it something like this like below

DOM REBEL MEDIUM 2 SKULLS SWAROVSKI HOODIE

thanks and do i really need a heat press?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want the garment to last with the decorations, yes you need a "GOOD" heat press.Unless your are perfect with gauging time and temperatures, the decorations will likely fall off. A normal iron doesn't get hot enough and its hard to apply enough steady pressure to do the job right.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

fashion-lover it sounds like you want to make one or two hoodies for personal use. 

While everyone here is giving you great advice, most are doing it for a living so the techniques they are using, templates and heat presses, are for production work in quantity.

To me it looks like you should go back to the hotfix applicator and figure out how to make it work. It seems like this is the tool that a hobbyist would use. 

I have seen some videos where they address the stones sticking in the tool.


----------



## fashion-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

thank u for advice charlie ill try using the applicator again n see how it works . and thn use my tiffany settings after. but sometimes with the aplicator i have the crystal get stuck is it normal?


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

fashion-lover said:


> thank u for advice charlie ill try using the applicator again n see how it works . and thn use my tiffany settings after. but sometimes with the aplicator i have the crystal get stuck is it normal?


Not sure but I did find this.

How To Use The Hot Fix Applicator Wand - Video


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

the heat from the wand melts the glue, which flows to the wand and keeps the stone stuck to it, keep a pin, handy to release it from your wand, it will take you longer,, with the wand.
If you need any help,, let me know 
MMM


----------

